# SatGur Ki Seva



## simpy (Mar 26, 2007)

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Amar Das ji de Bachan panna # 552*

*siqgur kI syvw sPl hY jy ko kry icqu lwie ]*
*nwmu pdwrQu pweIAY AicMqu vsY min Awie ]*
*jnm mrn duKu ktIAY haumY mmqw jwie ]*
*auqm pdvI pweIAY scy rhY smwie ]*
*nwnk pUrib ijn kau iliKAw iqnw siqguru imilAw Awie ]1]*


*forgive me please*


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------

*AMg 552*
*ang 552*
*Page 552*

*slok mÚ 3 ]*
*sul**o**k mu 3 *
*Shalok, Third Mehl:*

*siqgur kI syvw sPl hY jy ko kry icqu lwie ]*
*sath**i**g**u**r k**ee** s**ae**v**aa** suful h**ai** j**ae** k**o** kur**ae** ch**i**th l**aa**e *
*Fruitful is service to the True Guru, if one does so with a sincere mind.*

*nwmu pdwrQu pweIAY AicMqu vsY min Awie ]*
*n**aa**m pudh**aa**ruth p**aaeeai** ach**i**nth vus**ai** man **aa**e *
*The treasure of the Naam, is obtained, and the mind comes to be free of anxiety.*

*jnm mrn duKu ktIAY haumY mmqw jwie ]*
*junum murun dh**u**kh kutt**eeai** ho**u**m**ai** mumuth**aa** j**aa**e *
*The pains of birth and death are eradicated, and the mind is rid of egotism and self-conceit.*

*auqm pdvI pweIAY scy rhY smwie ]*
*o**u**thum pudhuv**ee** p**aaeeai** such**ae** reh**ai** sum**aa**e *
*One achieves the ultimate state, and remains absorbed in the True Lord.*

*nwnk pUrib ijn kau iliKAw iqnw siqguru imilAw Awie ]1]*
*n**aa**nuk p**oo**rab j**i**n ko l**i**kh**iaa** th**i**n**aa** sath**i**g**u**r m**i**l**iaa**aa**e *
*O Nanak, the True Guru comes and meets those who have such pre-ordained destiny. ||1||*



*source- Sikhitothemax*

*forgive me please*


----------



## simpy (Mar 29, 2007)

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Amar Das Ji De Bachan Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib De Panna # 637*


*Bgqw dI sdw qU rKdw hir jIau Duir qU rKdw AwieAw ]
pRihlwd jn quDu rwiK ley hir jIau hrxwKsu mwir pcwieAw ]
gurmuKw no prqIiq hY hir jIau mnmuK Brim BulwieAw ]1]
hir jI eyh qyrI vifAweI ]
Bgqw kI pYj rKu qU suAwmI Bgq qyrI srxweI ] rhwau ]
Bgqw no jmu joih n swkY kwlu n nyVY jweI ]
kyvl rwm nwmu min visAw nwmy hI mukiq pweI ]
iriD isiD sB Bgqw crxI lwgI gur kY shij suBweI ]2]
mnmuKw no prqIiq n AwvI AMqir loB suAwau ]
gurmuiK ihrdY sbdu n ByidE hir nwim n lwgw Bwau ]
kUV kpt pwju lih jwsI mnmuK PIkw Alwau ]3]
Bgqw ivic Awip vrqdw pRB jI BgqI hU qU jwqw ]
mwieAw moh sB lok hY qyrI qU eyko purKu ibDwqw ]
haumY mwir mnsw mnih smwxI gur kY sbid pCwqw ]4]
AicMq kMm krih pRB iqn ky ijn hir kw nwmu ipAwrw ]
gur prswid sdw min visAw siB kwj svwrxhwrw ]
Enw kI rIs kry su ivgucY ijn hir pRBu hY rKvwrw ]5]
ibnu siqgur syvy iknY n pwieAw mnmuiK Bauik muey ibllweI ]
Awvih jwvih Taur n pwvih duK mih duiK smweI ]
gurmuiK hovY su AMimRqu pIvY shjy swic smweI ]6]
ibnu siqgur syvy jnmu n CofY jy Anyk krm krY AiDkweI ]
vyd pVih qY vwd vKwxih ibnu hir piq gvweI ]
scw siqguru swcI ijsu bwxI Bij CUtih gur srxweI ]7]
ijn hir min visAw sy dir swcy dir swcY sicAwrw ]
Enw dI soBw juig juig hoeI koie n mytxhwrw ]
nwnk iqn kY sd bilhwrY ijn hir rwiKAw auir Dwrw ]8]
*

*forgive me please*


*AMg 637*
*ang 637*
*Page 637*

*soriT mhlw 3 Gru 1 iqqukI*
*s**o**rath mehul**aa** 3 ghur 1 th**i**th**u**k**ee*
*Sorat'h, Third Mehl, First House, Ti-Tukas:*

*<> siqgur pRswid ]*
*ik ounkaar sath**i**g**u**r prus**aa**dh *
*One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:*

*Bgqw dI sdw qU rKdw hir jIau Duir qU rKdw AwieAw ]*
*bhuguth**aa** dh**ee** sudh**aa** th**oo** rukhudh**aa** har j**ee**o dh**u**r th**oo** rukhudh**aa**aa**e**iaa*
*You always preserve the honor of Your devotees, O Dear Lord; You have protected them from the very beginning of time.*

*pRihlwd jn quDu rwiK ley hir jIau hrxwKsu mwir pcwieAw ]*
*preh**i**l**aa**dh jun th**u**dh r**aa**kh le**ae** har j**ee**o hurun**aa**khus m**aa**r puch**aa**e**iaa*
*You protected Your servant Prahlaad, O Dear Lord, and annihilated Harnaakhash.*

*gurmuKw no prqIiq hY hir jIau mnmuK Brim BulwieAw ]1]*
*g**u**rum**u**kh**aa** n**o** puruth**ee**th h**ai** har j**ee**o munum**u**kh bhuram bh**u**l**aa**e**iaa*
*The Gurmukhs place their faith in the Dear Lord, but the self-willed manmukhs are deluded by doubt. ||1||*

*hir jI eyh qyrI vifAweI ]*
*har j**ee** e**ae**h th**ae**r**ee** vadd**iaaee*
*O Dear Lord, this is Your Glory.*

*Bgqw kI pYj rKu qU suAwmI Bgq qyrI srxweI ] rhwau ]*
*bhuguth**aa** k**ee** p**ai**j rukh th**oo** s**uaa**m**ee** bhuguth th**ae**r**ee** surun**aaee*
*You preserve the honor of Your devotees, O Lord Master; Your devotees seek Your Sanctuary. ||Pause||*

*Bgqw no jmu joih n swkY kwlu n nyVY jweI ]*
*bhuguth**aa** n**o** jum j**o**h**i** n s**aa**k**ai** k**aa**l n n**ae**rr**ai** j**aaee*
*The Messenger of Death cannot touch Your devotees; death cannot even approach them.*

*kyvl rwm nwmu min visAw nwmy hI mukiq pweI ]*
*k**ae**vul r**aa**m n**aa**m man vas**iaa** n**aa**m**ae** h**ee** m**u**kath p**aaee*
*The Name of the Lord alone abides in their minds; through the Naam, the Name of the Lord, they find liberation.*

*iriD isiD sB Bgqw crxI lwgI gur kY shij suBweI ]2]*
*r**i**dh s**i**dh subh bhuguth**aa** churun**ee** l**aa**g**ee** g**u**r k**ai** sehaj s**u**bh**aaee*
*Wealth and all the spiritual powers of the Siddhis fall at the feet of the Lord's devotees; they obtain peace and poise from the Guru. ||2||*

*mnmuKw no prqIiq n AwvI AMqir loB suAwau ]*
*munum**u**kh**aa** n**o** puruth**ee**th n **aa**v**ee** anthar l**o**bh s**uaa**o *
*The self-willed manmukhs have no faith; they are filled with greed and self-interest.*

*gurmuiK ihrdY sbdu n ByidE hir nwim n lwgw Bwau ]*
*g**u**rum**u**kh h**i**rudh**ai** subudh n bh**ae**dh**i**ou har n**aa**m n l**aa**g**aa** bh**aa**o *
*They are not Gurmukh - they do not understand the Word of the Shabad in their hearts; they do not love the Naam, the Name of the Lord.*

*kUV kpt pwju lih jwsI mnmuK PIkw Alwau ]3]*
*k**oo**rr kuputt p**aa**j leh**i** j**aa**s**ee** munum**u**kh f**ee**k**aa** al**aa**o *
*Their masks of falsehood and hypocrisy shall fall off; the self-willed manmukhs speak with insipid words. ||3||*

*Bgqw ivic Awip vrqdw pRB jI BgqI hU qU jwqw ]*
*bhuguth**aa** v**i**ch **aa**p vuruthudh**aa** prubh j**ee** bhuguth**ee** h**oo** th**oo** j**aa**th**aa*
*You are pervading through Your devotees, O Dear God; through Your devotees, You are known.*

*mwieAw moh sB lok hY qyrI qU eyko purKu ibDwqw ]*
*m**aa**e**iaa** m**o**h subh l**o**k h**ai** th**ae**r**ee** th**oo** e**ae**k**o** p**u**rukh b**i**dh**aa**th**aa*
*All the people are enticed by Maya; they are Yours, Lord - You alone are the Architect of Destiny.*

*haumY mwir mnsw mnih smwxI gur kY sbid pCwqw ]4]*
*ho**u**m**ai** m**aa**r munus**aa** muneh**i** sum**aa**n**ee** g**u**r k**ai** subadh push**aa**th**aa*
*Overcoming my egotism and quieting the desires within my mind, I have come to realize the Word of the Guru's Shabad. ||4||*

*AicMq kMm krih pRB iqn ky ijn hir kw nwmu ipAwrw ]*
*ach**i**nth kunm kureh**i** prubh th**i**n k**ae** j**i**n har k**aa** n**aa**m p**iaa**r**aa*
*God automatically does the work of those who love the Name of the Lord.*

*gur prswid sdw min visAw siB kwj svwrxhwrw ]*
*g**u**r purus**aa**dh sudh**aa** man vas**iaa** sabh k**aa**j suv**aa**runeh**aa**r**aa*
*By Guru's Grace, he ever dwells in their minds, and He resolves all their affairs.*

*Enw kI rIs kry su ivgucY ijn hir pRBu hY rKvwrw ]5]*
*oun**aa** k**ee** r**ee**s kur**ae** s v**i**g**u**ch**ai** j**i**n har prubh h**ai** rukhuv**aa**r**aa*
*Whoever challenges them is destroyed; they have the Lord God as their Savior. ||5||*

*ibnu siqgur syvy iknY n pwieAw mnmuiK Bauik muey ibllweI ]*
*b**i**n sath**i**g**u**r s**ae**v**ae** k**i**n**ai** n p**aa**e**iaa** munum**u**kh bho**u**k m**u**e**ae** b**i**lul**aaee*
*Without serving the True Guru, no one finds the Lord; the self-willed manmukhs die crying out in pain.*

*Awvih jwvih Taur n pwvih duK mih duiK smweI ]*
*aa**veh**i** j**aa**veh**i** tho**u**r n p**aa**veh**i** dh**u**kh meh**i** dh**u**kh sum**aaee*
*They come and go, and find no place of rest; in pain and suffering, they perish.*

*gurmuiK hovY su AMimRqu pIvY shjy swic smweI ]6]*
*g**u**rum**u**kh h**o**v**ai** s anmr**i**th p**ee**v**ai** sehuj**ae** s**aa**ch sum**aaee*
*But one who becomes Gurmukh drinks in the Ambrosial Nectar, and is easily absorbed in the True Name. ||6||*

*ibnu siqgur syvy jnmu n CofY jy Anyk krm krY AiDkweI ]*
*b**i**n sath**i**g**u**r s**ae**v**ae** junum n sh**o**dd**ai** j**ae** an**ae**k kurum kur**ai** adh**i**k**aaee*
*Without serving the True Guru, one cannot escape reincarnation, even by performing numerous rituals.*

*vyd pVih qY vwd vKwxih ibnu hir piq gvweI ]*
*v**ae**dh purreh**i** th**ai** v**aa**dh vukh**aa**neh**i** b**i**n har path guv**aaee*
*Those who read the Vedas, and argue and debate without the Lord, lose their honor.*

*scw siqguru swcI ijsu bwxI Bij CUtih gur srxweI ]7]*
*such**aa** sath**i**g**u**r s**aa**ch**ee** j**i**s b**aa**n**ee** bhaj sh**oo**tteh**i** g**u**r surun**aaee*
*True is the True Guru, and True is the Word of His Bani; in the Guru's Sanctuary, one is saved. ||7||*

*ijn hir min visAw sy dir swcy dir swcY sicAwrw ]*
*j**i**n har man vas**iaa** s**ae** dhar s**aa**ch**ae** dhar s**aa**ch**ai** sach**iaa**r**aa*
*Those whose minds are filled with the Lord are judged as true in the Court of the Lord; they are hailed as true in the True Court.*

*Enw dI soBw juig juig hoeI koie n mytxhwrw ]*
*oun**aa** dh**ee** s**o**bh**aa** j**u**g j**u**g h**oee** k**o**e n m**ae**ttuneh**aa**r**aa*
*Their praises echo throughout the ages, and no one can erase them.*

*nwnk iqn kY sd bilhwrY ijn hir rwiKAw auir Dwrw ]8]1]*
*n**aa**nuk th**i**n k**ai** sudh bal**i**h**aa**r**ai** j**i**n har r**aa**kh**iaa** o**u**r dh**aa**r**aa*
*Nanak is forever a sacrifice to those who enshrine the Lord within their hearts. ||8||1||*



*Source-sikhitothemax*


*forgive me please*


----------



## simpy (Mar 31, 2007)

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Amar Das Ji De Bachan Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth sahib Ji De Panna # 27*

*ijs hI kI isrkwr hY iqs hI kw sBu koie ]*
*gurmuiK kwr kmwvxI scu Git prgtu hoie ]*
*AMqir ijs kY scu vsY scy scI soie ]*
*sic imly sy n ivCuVih iqn inj Gir vwsw hoie ]1]*
*myry rwm mY hir ibnu Avru n koie ]*
*sqguru scu pRBu inrmlw sbid imlwvw hoie ]1] rhwau ]*
*sbid imlY so imil rhY ijs nau Awpy ley imlwie ]*
*dUjY Bwie ko nw imlY iPir iPir AwvY jwie ]*
*sB mih ieku vrqdw eyko rihAw smwie ]*
*ijs nau Awip dieAwlu hoie so gurmuiK nwim smwie ]2]*
*piV piV pMifq joqkI vwd krih bIcwru ]*
*miq buiD BvI n buJeI AMqir loB ivkwru ]*
*lK caurwsIh Brmdy BRim BRim hoie KuAwru ]*
*pUrib iliKAw kmwvxw koie n mytxhwru ]3]*
*sqgur kI syvw gwKVI isru dIjY Awpu gvwie ]*
*sbid imlih qw hir imlY syvw pvY sB Qwie ]*
*pwris prisAY pwrsu hoie joqI joiq smwie ]*
*ijn kau pUrib iliKAw iqn sqguru imilAw Awie ]4]*
*mn BuKw BuKw mq krih mq qU krih pUkwr ]*
*lK caurwsIh ijin isrI sBsY dyie ADwru ]*
*inrBau sdw dieAwlu hY sBnw krdw swr ]*
*nwnk gurmuiK buJIAY pweIAY moK duAwru ]5]3]36]*

*forgive me please*





*
AMg 27
ang 27
Page 27

isrIrwgu mhlw 3 Gru 1 ]
sireeraag mehulaa 3 ghur 1 
Siree Raag, Third Mehl, First House:

ijs hI kI isrkwr hY iqs hI kw sBu koie ]
jis hee kee sirukaar hai this hee kaa subh koe 
Everyone belongs to the One who rules the Universe.

gurmuiK kwr kmwvxI scu Git prgtu hoie ]
gurumukh kaar kumaavunee such ghatt purugutt hoe 
The Gurmukh practices good deeds, and the truth is revealed in the heart.

AMqir ijs kY scu vsY scy scI soie ]
anthar jis kai such vusai suchae suchee soe 
True is the reputation of the true, within whom truth abides.

sic imly sy n ivCuVih iqn inj Gir vwsw hoie ]1]
sach milae sae n vishurrehi thin nij ghar vaasaa hoe 
Those who meet the True Lord are not separated again; they come to dwell in the home of the self deep within. ||1||

myry rwm mY hir ibnu Avru n koie ]
maerae raam mai har bin avur n koe 
O my Lord! Without the Lord, I have no other at all.

sqguru scu pRBu inrmlw sbid imlwvw hoie ]1] rhwau ]
suthugur such prubh nirumulaa subadh milaavaa hoe 
The True Guru leads us to meet the Immaculate True God through the Word of His Shabad. ||1||Pause||

sbid imlY so imil rhY ijs nau Awpy ley imlwie ]
subadh milai so mil rehai jis no aapae leae milaae 
One whom the Lord merges into Himself is merged in the Shabad, and remains so merged.

dUjY Bwie ko nw imlY iPir iPir AwvY jwie ]
dhoojai bhaae ko naa milai fir fir aavai jaae 
No one merges with Him through the love of duality; over and over again, they come and go in reincarnation.

sB mih ieku vrqdw eyko rihAw smwie ]
subh mehi eik vuruthudhaa eaeko rehiaa sumaae 
The One Lord permeates all. The One Lord is pervading everywhere.

ijs nau Awip dieAwlu hoie so gurmuiK nwim smwie ]2]
jis no aap dhaeiaal hoe so gurumukh naam sumaae 
That Gurmukh, unto whom the Lord shows His Kindness, is absorbed in the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||2||

piV piV pMifq joqkI vwd krih bIcwru ]
parr parr punddith jothukee vaadh kurehi beechaar 
After all their reading, the Pandits, the religious scholars, and the astrologers argue and debate.

miq buiD BvI n buJeI AMqir loB ivkwru ]
math budh bhuvee n bujhee anthar lobh vikaar 
Their intellect and understanding are *******ed; they just don't understand. They are filled with greed and corruption.

lK caurwsIh Brmdy BRim BRim hoie KuAwru ]
lukh chouraaseeh bhurumudhae bhram bhram hoe khuaar 
Through 8.4 million incarnations they wander lost and confused; through all their wandering and roaming, they are ruined.

pUrib iliKAw kmwvxw koie n mytxhwru ]3]
poorab likhiaa kumaavunaa koe n maettunehaar 
They act according to their pre-ordained destiny, which no one can erase. ||3||

sqgur kI syvw gwKVI isru dIjY Awpu gvwie ]
suthugur kee saevaa gaakhurree sir dheejaiaap guvaae 
It is very difficult to serve the True Guru. Surrender your head; give up your selfishness.

sbid imlih qw hir imlY syvw pvY sB Qwie ]
subadh milehi thaa har milai saevaa puvai subh thaae 
Realizing the Shabad, one meets with the Lord, and all one's service is accepted.

pwris prisAY pwrsu hoie joqI joiq smwie ]
paaras purasiai paarus hoe jothee joth sumaae 
By personally experiencing the Personality of the Guru, one's own personality is uplifted, and one's light merges into the Light.

ijn kau pUrib iliKAw iqn sqguru imilAw Awie ]4]
jin ko poorab likhiaa thin suthugur miliaaaae 
Those who have such pre-ordained destiny come to meet the True Guru. ||4||

mn BuKw BuKw mq krih mq qU krih pUkwr ]
mun bhukhaa bhukhaa muth kurehi muth thoo kurehi pookaar 
O mind, don't cry out that you are hungry, always hungry; stop complaining.

lK caurwsIh ijin isrI sBsY dyie ADwru ]
lukh chouraaseeh jin siree subhusai dhaee adhaar 
The One who created the 8.4 million species of beings gives sustenance to all.

inrBau sdw dieAwlu hY sBnw krdw swr ]
nirubho sudhaa dhaeiaal hai subhunaa kurudhaa saar 
The Fearless Lord is forever Merciful; He takes care of all.

nwnk gurmuiK buJIAY pweIAY moK duAwru ]5]3]36]
naanuk gurumukh bujheeai paaeeai mokh dhuaar 
O Nanak, the Gurmukh understands, and finds the Door of Liberation. ||5||3||36||



Source-Sikhitothemax

forgive me please*


----------



## simpy (Apr 2, 2007)

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Raam Das Ji De Bachan Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib De Panna # 166*


*inq idnsu rwiq lwlcu kry BrmY BrmwieAw ]*
*vygwir iPrY vygwrIAw isir Bwru auTwieAw ]*
*jo gur kI jnu syvw kry so Gr kY kMim hir lwieAw ]1]*
*myry rwm qoiV bMDn mwieAw Gr kY kMim lwie ]*
*inq hir gux gwvh hir nwim smwie ]1] rhwau ]*
*nru pRwxI cwkrI kry nrpiq rwjy AriQ sB mwieAw ]*
*kY bMDY kY fwin lyie kY nrpiq mir jwieAw ]*
*DMnu Dnu syvw sPl siqgurU kI ijqu hir hir nwmu jip hir suKu pwieAw ]2]*
*inq saudw sUdu kIcY bhu Bwiq kir mwieAw kY qweI ]*
*jw lwhw dyie qw suKu mny qotY mir jweI ]*
*jo gux swJI gur isau kry inq inq suKu pweI ]3]*
*ijqnI BUK An rs swd hY iqqnI BUK iPir lwgY ]*
*ijsu hir Awip ik®pw kry so vycy isru gur AwgY ]*
*jn nwnk hir ris iqRpiqAw iPir BUK n lwgY ]4]*


*forgive me please*


*-----------------------------*
*-----------------------------*
*
AMg 166
ang 166
Page 166

gauVI bYrwgix mhlw 4 ]
gourree bairaagan mehulaa 4 
Gauree Bairaagan, Fourth Mehl:

inq idnsu rwiq lwlcu kry BrmY BrmwieAw ]
nith dhinus raath laaluch kurae bhurumai bhurumaaeiaa
Continuously, day and night, they are gripped by greed and deluded by doubt.

vygwir iPrY vygwrIAw isir Bwru auTwieAw ]
vaegaar firai vaegaareeaa sir bhaar outhaaeiaa
The slaves labor in slavery, carrying the loads upon their heads.

jo gur kI jnu syvw kry so Gr kY kMim hir lwieAw ]1]
jo gur kee jun saevaa kurae so ghur kai kunm har laaeiaa
That humble being who serves the Guru is put to work by the Lord in His Home. ||1||

myry rwm qoiV bMDn mwieAw Gr kY kMim lwie ]
maerae raam thorr bundhun maaeiaa ghur kai kunm laae 
O my Lord, please break these bonds of Maya, and put me to work in Your Home.

inq hir gux gwvh hir nwim smwie ]1] rhwau ]
nith har gun gaaveh har naam sumaae 
I continuously sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord; I am absorbed in the Lord's Name. ||1||Pause||

nru pRwxI cwkrI kry nrpiq rwjy AriQ sB mwieAw ]
nur praanee chaakuree kurae nurupath raajae arath subh maaeiaa
Mortal men work for kings, all for the sake of wealth and Maya.

kY bMDY kY fwin lyie kY nrpiq mir jwieAw ]
kai bundhai kai ddaan laee kai nurupath mar jaaeiaa
But the king either imprisons them, or fines them, or else dies himself.

DMnu Dnu syvw sPl siqgurU kI ijqu hir hir nwmu jip hir suKu pwieAw ]2]
dhunn dhun saevaa suful sathiguroo kee jith har har naam jap har sukh paaeiaa
Blessed, rewarding and fruitful is the service of the True Guru; through it, I chant the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, and I have found peace. ||2||

inq saudw sUdu kIcY bhu Bwiq kir mwieAw kY qweI ]
nith soudhaa soodh keechai buhu bhaath kar maaeiaa kai thaaee
Everyday, people carry on their business, with all sorts of devices to earn interest, for the sake of Maya.

jw lwhw dyie qw suKu mny qotY mir jweI ]
jaa laahaa dhaee thaa sukh munae thottai mar jaaee
If they earn a profit, they are pleased, but their hearts are broken by losses.

jo gux swJI gur isau kry inq inq suKu pweI ]3]
jo gun saajhee gur sio kurae nith nith sukh paaee
One who is worthy, becomes a partner with the Guru, and finds a lasting peace forever. ||3||

ijqnI BUK An rs swd hY iqqnI BUK iPir lwgY ]
jithunee bhookh an rus saadh hai thithunee bhookh fir laagai
The more one feels hunger for other tastes and pleasures, the more this hunger persists.

ijsu hir Awip ik®pw kry so vycy isru gur AwgY ]
jis har aap kirupaa kurae so vaechae sir gur aagai
Those unto whom the Lord Himself shows mercy, sell their head to the Guru.

jn nwnk hir ris iqRpiqAw iPir BUK n lwgY ]4]4]10]48]
jun naanuk har ras thripathiaa fir bhookh n laagai
Servant Nanak is satisfied by the Name of the Lord, Har, Har. He shall never feel hungry again. ||4||4||10||48||



source:Skhitothemax

forgive me please*


----------



## curious seeker (Mar 12, 2010)

simpy said:


> *Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Amar Das ji de Bachan panna # 552*
> 
> *siqgur kI syvw sPl hY jy ko kry icqu lwie ]*
> *nwmu pdwrQu pweIAY AicMqu vsY min Awie ]*
> ...




Simpy ji

 I thank you for posting this. Question, for you or to any one else that would kindly answer.  Is the one who out of a sincere mind serves the True Guru, the one who is pre-destined to meet the Guru. Or is it that the Guru predestines  some to have a sincere mind in his service. As I read it is the first option that rings true to me. But does it ring true to me because its true, or does it ring true because my ego wants it to be so?

 I guess there is no sure answer but one, to be in the Hukam and then you will know. Comments, please!

Blessings
Curious


----------

